# Bulloween Bash



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Who is in?

Bulloween bash is the first kayak fishing tournament for bull redfish where you MUST be dressed in a Halloween costume while fishing from you kayak. Entry fee is $20.

There will be cash prizes for the 1st, 2nd, 3rd longest redfish. All redfish will be catch, photo, release. You must use a approved measuring device that is mounted on a hard surface.

There will also be a prize for the most spots on one side of a redfish and a prize for best costume.

Capts meeting will be on Saturday Oct 25 630 pm at the gulf breeze launch side of the 3 mile bridge. Launching and fishing will be allowed directly after captains meeting. The weigh in will be from 11pm till 12am at the launch.

I recommend using this measuring device. Here is a video how to make a measuring board that would be approved for this tournament. You can buy the sticker at http://321fish.com.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nnm38UcnQ8


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

sounds like fun.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Yeah that sounds cool, count me in, I even have a few orange lights for the yak.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Brandon I am not that bright, is that 630 that night cpts meeting and then 11-midnight is the weigh in? Also Arenwe doing photo and release or just slots? Thanks for clarifying.

Chris


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

Hey Brandon I am not that bright, is that 630 that night cpts meeting and then 11-midnight is the weigh in? Also Arenwe doing photo and release or just slots? Thanks for clarifying.

Chris


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

details have been added above.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Where do we sign up?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Sign up at the capts meeting oct 25th 630pm at the gulf breeze launch of 3 mile birdge.


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

thanks Brandon


----------



## superdave (Jul 3, 2009)

I should be in. Sounds like a blast!


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I'll be there!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Wish I could fish it. Someone better dress as Pennywise.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm thinking I should be in for this one.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Word is the bull red are on fire after the last cold front! Gonna be a great tournamenr!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

First place prize along with some cash! Yakattack blackpack


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Yakattack black pack


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

see ya tonight!


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

How did Bulloween tune out? I hate that I missed it but I out of town.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Thank you for everyone coming out last night for the first Bulloween Bash. 1st place was Brandon Barton with 38.75 inches.
2nd place was Kris Martinez with 38.50 inches.
3rd place was Louis Anderson with 37.50 inches.
The most spots went to Michael Findley with 6 spots.
Seth Dalton won best costume with his ebola jumpsuit.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

more pics.............


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the photos, looks like a decent turnout, wish I could have made it out but some family stuff came up.


----------

